# What to do with brass?!



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

I inherited about 3,000 once fired brass 22-250. Where can I sell it? Anybody interested?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

What head stamp are they. That's a lot of 22-250 brass


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Put it on GunBroker.com, 100 pieces of the same head stamp at a time.

.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Your local gun store may be interested in purchasing it.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

When it's in stock it sells for $8.30 per 50. 
http://rangebrass.us/products/22-250 
Put some on KSL it will sell


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If I didnt have 2000 in a drawer here I'd have made you an offer on it. 22-250 brass doesnt last as long as other calibers due to the steep neck angle. I split cases after 3-4 firings usually.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Put it for sale on the KSL.com adds under reloading supplies also put it on Utah gun exchange under reloading supplies. I promise it will be gone by tomorrow, and don't give it away either check the going price before you post it. Probably get 25 cents a piece for them easy.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Where are you located? I need some to make 250-3000 brass. I live in Utah Co. and work in Murray. P.M. me


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am interested in some. I need a price and what head stamps. I don't want mixed ones.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> If I didnt have 2000 in a drawer here I'd have made you an offer on it. 22-250 brass doesnt last as long as other calibers due to the steep neck angle. I split cases after 3-4 firings usually.
> 
> -DallanC


Dallan, that wouldn't happen if you just rasterized them using a 3/8" slip-neck sleeve. Once you do that, all you need to do is pressure anneal them and you'll get at least 7 loads in before they split.

Hope that helps!


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Well my great uncle called and I'm giving them to him he's going to trade me some of my grandpas guns so I can't complain. I still have a bunch of 5.7x28 brass that I think is going to be a whole lot harder to get rid of.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Dallan, Ackley that 22-250 and you'll never have that problem again.------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wouldnt that make it worse? Its an even sharper case neck angle. What I need is tighter chamber tolerances... or just neck size.

I just had a sickening realization... I haven't fired my 22-250 in over 5 years. Now I'm sad.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

waterfowlwhacker said:


> Well my great uncle called and I'm giving them to him he's going to trade me some of my grandpas guns so I can't complain. I still have a bunch of 5.7x28 brass that I think is going to be a whole lot harder to get rid of.


Good on you. Uh...I had 3 great uncles and a couple that weren't so great.

.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

After counting I have 4500 5.7x28, I have never even heard of this caliber so I think this is going to be a lot harder to sell.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Dallan, that wouldn't happen if you just rasterized them using a 3/8" slip-neck sleeve. Once you do that, all you need to do is pressure anneal them and you'll get at least 7 loads in before they split.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Bax* what the heck are you talking about. I suddenly feel dumb. I've never heard of rasterized so I looked it up...I still don't know what it means. And...what's a slip-neck sleeve? Never heard of that either. :embarassed: And then I had to look up pressure annealing. What the heck is that? Sorry but you young smarty guys keep making me google too much. :mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

longbow said:


> Bax* what the heck are you talking about. I suddenly feel dumb. I've never heard of rasterized so I looked it up...I still don't know what it means. And...what's a slip-neck sleeve? Never heard of that either. :embarassed: And then I had to look up pressure annealing. What the heck is that? Sorry but you young smarty guys keep making me google too much. :mrgreen:


Says the guy who rings steel at 1000 yards when he gets bored of killing deer/bears/foxes/geese/ducks/fish.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

longbow said:


> Bax* what the heck are you talking about. I suddenly feel dumb. I've never heard of rasterized so I looked it up...I still don't know what it means. And...what's a slip-neck sleeve? Never heard of that either. :embarassed: And then I had to look up pressure annealing. What the heck is that? Sorry but you young smarty guys keep making me google too much. :mrgreen:


Ha ha these were all skills I learned from the Baxter's BS Bible.

I once worked with a guy who loved to pretend to be a gun nut and he claimed to reload his 300 with 200 grains of Bullseye. So needless to say, I would make up terms all the time to make the conversations more enjoyable.

Never could figure out why he felt the need to impress me. Heck, I'm impressed with people who can talk without saying the word "like" every ten seconds.


----------

